# What in the heck is this??



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

OK, I saw 1 or 2 of these in my frog tank and couldn't figure out where they came from. Now tonight, I checked one of my springtail cultures, and it's got tons of them. Can anyone tell me what they are, and potential problems/benifits to my springtail culture and/or frogs? In case you can't tell from the pic, the tiny white, worm looking buggers.

TIA

Sledder


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

So who did you get your Springtails from?

s


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*WORMS WORMS WORMS*

I KNOW WHERE SCOTT IS GOING...... :wink: 

I'M BREEDING THOSE BUGGERS TOO

SPH


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2005)

They are white worms, no big deal.
Brooks


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

I got them from a guy on ebay, I hate to mention name, incase this is a problem. Can I get a consensus that these aren't a cause for alarm? If so, that would be cool. My cichlids seem to like them... :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2005)

Aquariums get them once in a while, too, and they never cause a problem and eventually go away. Non-parasitic... had them in a puffer tank and my fish guy laughed at me when I had him come over because I was freaking out. =P


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I read, I beleive on the tincs.com site, that springtails actaully seem to do better in whiteworm cultures.

Ryan


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Sweet. Thanks all for the advice. I don't think these will survive anytime soon in my aquarium, but I'm always up for free fish/frog food.

thx again!

sledder


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*worms*

Mine came from a different source. I know others who have had similar 'problems'. Not really sure if they really are a problem though. I have heard the worms go by other names and some on the list have mentioned that springtails did poorly in tanks that they noticed the worms in....so perhaps there is a negative impact.

Anyone have other info?

I only have luck with 'tropical' springtails and never seem to get any really 'established' in a tank. Likely due to predation by the frogs themselves although it could be due to other factors.

Shawn


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

*Wigglers*

It is not a problem hell if you have any fish tanks or small fry these will come in handy.I have never gotten a springtail culture without them even my own.Dont sweat it everything is cool they will not halt any springtail production.
cya


----------



## devin mac (Oct 4, 2004)

Scott said:


> So who did you get your Springtails from?
> 
> s


funny you ask, since the cultures you gave me are loaded with whiteworms ;-)


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

devin mac said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> > So who did you get your Springtails from?
> ...


Yep - and I know where I got them from.

Bet it's the same.

But... you can float springtails off of those cultures Devin.

Do that to start new ones.

s


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*new cultures*

what I do is add a piece of brown paper bag folded in half about the size of a credit card. I wet it, and cover it with a thin layer of powdered brewers yeast. 

In about a week the entire paper is crawling with springtails. I pull it out and shake or blow gently into a new fresh culture dish. NO WORMS. Seems to work.

My original cultures (full of worms) came from a commercial breeder.

Shawn


----------

